# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software)  المرجو فك شفرة هذا النوع htc jade110

## tachiouine

*تحية لكل الاخوة المرجو فك شفرة هذا النوع و شكرا . 
 htc jade110      imei355635027462674*

----------

